# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Bewegungs- Erholungs- und Erlebnisdrang weiterhin ungebrochen

## Harald_1933

Nach Colakli, Singapur, Myanmar und  meinen Solo-Touren Marienbad und Bad Flinsberg und danach zusammen mit meiner Frau zum Shanty-Treff nach Fahrdorf zieht es uns nun erneut dahin, wo man an kilometerlangen Puderzuckersandstränden links oder rechts herum barfuss wandern kann, ohne manchmal für längere Zeit jemanden zu begegnen. Vor 5 Jahren waren wir auf Boavista - *hier* -  








Nun möchten wir auf der anderen Seite der Insel - *hier* - 

die langen Strandwanderungen genießen. 

Nach unserer Rückkehr werde ich berichten und wieder ein paar Fotos präsentieren.

*"Je mehr wir in uns aufnehmen, umso größer wird unser geistiges Fassungsvermögen"*
(Lucius Annaeus Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Harald (Weltreisender), 
schon mal auf Fuerteventura gewesen? Besonders im Süden hats kilometerlange Strände, da kannst du laufen, bis du nicht mehr kannst! Als Quartier hatten wir oft das Coronado in Jandia. Von der Lage das beste Hotel der Insel. http://www.solitour.com/index.html
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhold,

über Deinen freundlichen Hinweis habe ich mich sehr gefreut. In der Tat verfügt Fuerteventura über mehrere breite und schöne und gut abzulaufende Strände. Deiner netten Bewertung Weltreisender möchte ich auch nicht widersprechen, weil ich wirklich schon als Kleinkind, den Drang irgendwo hinfahren zu müssen, verspürt habe. Die Lüneburger Heide war auch eines der ersten Ziele außerhalb meiner Heimatstadt Hamburg. Das erste Fahrrad ohne Gangschaltung verhalf mir dann auch sehr früh dazu, Holland, Frankreich und Italien zu besuchen. Das großzügige Weihnachtsgeld meines Lehrherren langte für eine Zugreise über Agram (heute Zagreb), Thessaloniki nach Istanbul mit mehrtägigem Aufenthalt.

Den ersten Aufenthalt auf Fuerteventura hatte ich zusammen mit meiner Frau vor vielen Jahren -* hier* -

Es folgten nach den Jandia Stränden -* hier* -  noch etliche Besuche in andere Regionen von Fuerteventura  z.B. in den Naturpark Corralejo oder den Strand La concha in El Cotillo und viele mehr. Im hoch gelegenen Hotel Occidental Grand Fuerteventura in Esquinzo Playa, nachfolgend von oben aufgenommene und in Richtung Jandia aufgenommene Fotos, haben wir uns ganz besonders wohl gefühlt, während das RIU-Palace-Jandia uns nach dem Umbau nicht mehr gefiel.














 Nach Morro Jable sind wir fast täglich bis zum Ende gelaufen und noch ein Stückchen weiter in die Wildnis hinein. Gut möglich, dass wir auch noch mal in die Gegend um Jandia herum Urlaub machen. 

*"Die kleinen Gefälligkeiten der Freundschaft sind tausendmal werter als jene blendenden Geschenke, wodurch uns die Eitelkeit des Gebers erniedrigt"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Harald, 
Dachte ich mir schon, dass ich dir mit Fuerte nix Neues erzähle. Leider ist es meiner Frau, durch eine Hauterkrankung und mir durch mein Lymphödem, nicht mehr vergönnt in den Süden, oder überhaupt in die Sonne zu fahren. Schade!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhold, (Frühaufsteher)

hab Dank für Deine Hinweise zu gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigungen nicht nur bei Deiner Frau, sondern auch bei Dir. Ein Aufenthalt in südlichen Ländern, wo viel Sonne scheint, ist da also eher nicht empfehlenswert. Man sollte aber dennoch für die Beweglichkeit etwas tun, um nicht weitere Unzulänglichkeiten auszulösen. Meine Frau muss sich aktuell auch mit dem Gedanken an einen Gelenkersatz durch ein künstliches Hüftgelenk auseinandersetzen. Durch sportliche Betätigung in einem Fitnessklub, drei mal in der Woche, konnte sie die immer wieder schubweise auftretenden Schmerzen bislang noch im Rahmen halten. Auch die unzähligen Wanderungen haben wohl immer wieder geholfen, den Zeitpunkt für eine Operation hinauszuschieben. Es gibt aber ja auch bei Strandwanderungen die Möglichkeit, das mit einem Sonnenschirm bewaffnet anzugehen und die Beine per Hose zu schützen, was z.B. viele Japanerinnen bevorzugen. Bewegung in unserem Alter, Reinhold, sollte Priorität haben. Nur mein meist an 5 Tagen in der Woche durchgeführtes Gerätetraining hat mir wieder dazu verholfen, mir problemlos wieder selbst Strümpfe anzuziehen und Schuhe zubinden zu können, ohne dabei lästige Kreuzschmerzen hinnehmen zu müssen.

Ich wünsche Deiner Frau und Dir, dass Ihr nichtsdestotrotz der Sonne und Fuerteventura, wie auch immer, noch die Treue halten könnt. 

P.S.: Bitte nicht vergessen, die schon zur Verfügung stehende Grippeschutzimpfung 2015/2016 wahrzunehmen.

*"Wer den Kopf hängen lässt, reizt zu weiteren Nackenschlägen"*
(Gerhard Uhlenbruck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Rote Flaggen

Auch am 5. Tag wegen zu hoher Wellen Warnung für weniger geübte Schwimmer am Strand des RIU Touareg ins Meer einzutauchen. Das war vor etlichen Jahren vor dem RIU Karamboa doch eher gemütlich, bei sanftem Wellengang schwimmen gehen zu können. Nun denn.

×Es ist, wie es ist, und wie es ist, ist es×
(Manfred Seitz)

Grüße von Harald vom Tablet

----------


## ManniB

Hallo Harald,
hoffe einfach so mal den Kontakt knüpfen zu können und noch schöne Tage wünschen zu dürfen.  Meine Frau und ich sind noch 2 Wochen hier in Griechenland in unserem 2ten Zuhause, wenn wir nicht in Deutschland oder in China oder SO-Asien (Januar/Februar 2015 Thailand/Kambodga) unterwegs sind. Leider habe ich seit Juli das Biopsie-Ergebnis 7a Und in 2 Wochen einen Termin in Gronau (DaVinci). 
Mich ermutigt im Moment jeder Bericht, dass es danach noch viele schöne Tage gibt. 

Herzliche Grüße

Manni

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Manni,

vor 50 Jahren hätten mir die roten Flaggen in Anbetracht der aktuell meist 3 - 4 Meter hohen Wellen nur ein müdes Lächeln abverlangt. Aber jetzt geht das nicht mehr so flott. Gut, dass auch Du erkannt hast, dass es noch ein Leben neben dem Prostatakrebs gibt. Für Dich weiterhin beste Lebensqualität.

*Fang an, diesen Moment zu leben. Und Du wirst sehen, je mehr Du lebst, desto weniger Probleme  wird es geben*
(Osho)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Leider habe ich seit Juli das Biopsie-Ergebnis 7a Und in 2 Wochen einen Termin in Gronau (DaVinci).
> Mich ermutigt im Moment jeder Bericht, dass es danach noch viele schöne Tage gibt.


Hallo Manni,

wer wie Du in Kambodscha die weiten Wege im Angkor Wat abgelaufen ist, wird wohl nach erfolgreich verlaufener Prostatektomie in Gronau in der kommenden Woche danach auch wieder Freude an langen Strandwanderungen haben. Damit Du einen Vorgeschmack auf solche stundenlangen Barfußwanderungen im puderzuckerfeinem Sand bekommst, habe ich neben zusätzlichen per Tablet aufgenommenen Videosequenzen auch etliche Fotos abgespeichert, die in etwa einen Eindruck vermitteln, wie es sein kann, ohne Begleitung hunderter oder gar Tausender Mitwanderer, wie z.B. auf Fuerteventura am Jandia-Strand, die Seeluft zu genießen. Selbst eine Rinderherde mit Kälbchen zog es zum Strand, um die Meeresbrise einatmen zu können. Meine Frau plant schon jetzt wieder für ähnliches Vergnügen, und Du wirst sicher schon bald ebenfalls wieder eine größere Reise antreten können. Das und noch viel mehr wünsche ich Dir.  












*"Das Alter lässt sich leichter ertragen, wenn man den Faltenwurf im Gesicht als künstlerische Drapierung betrachtet"*
(Vivien Leigh)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*












*"Manch einer, der vor der Versuchung flieht, hofft doch heimlich, dass sie ihn einholt"*
(Giovanni Guareschi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*













*"Was nun andrerseits die Menschen gesellig macht, ist ihre Unfähigkeit, die Einsamkeit und in dieser sich selbst zu ertragen"*
(Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Harald, Peggy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wir wollen auch sofort ans Meer.............hach   Lg

----------


## Harald_1933

Frank, Marion.................lasst Euch bitte nicht aufhalten. Die Wellen und der weiche Sand sind für alle Füße da. 

*"Wir Menschen werden nur einmal in diese schöne Welt hineingeboren"*
(Albert Einstein)

Herzliche Grüße auch von Peggy

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

hast Du inzwischen die Koffer gepackt, um bei sommerlichen Temperaturen dem bald kommenden hiesigen Winter zu entfliehen? Wir brechen jetzt zu einer ganz anders zusammengestellten Reise auf, um nämlich beginnend in Riva del Garda und weiter über Bologna - Pesaro - Urbino - Acqualagna - Loreto - Ravenna - Trient auch mal diese noch nicht so wie die Toskana überlaufene italienische Landschaft mit seiner Kultur und den dortigen Palästen und Kathedralen kennenzulernen. Vor 64 Jahren stand ich zuletzt von Hamburg kommend mit meinem Fahrrad am Denkmal des Garibaldi in Ravenna.

Ich werde weiter berichten. Euch wünsche ich derweil die richtige oder besser Erholung und Entspannung bietende Urlaubswahl.

*"Versuchung im vorgerückten Alter ist wie ein Dudelsack ohne Luft"*
(John Barrymore)

Herzliche Grüße von Peggy und ganz besonders auch an Marion.

Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Peggy +Harald, wir haben die Koffer gerade ausgepackt. Weiter als bis zu den Kindern werden wir an Weihnachten und über den Jahreswechsel nicht kommen. Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und eine schöne Zeit. Lieber Gruß von Marion (besonders an Peggy)  Aber natürlich auch an Dich......*g*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank, hallo Marion,

auch wir sind in diesem Jahr über Weihnachten und zum Jahreswechsel daheim, um wieder einmal das jedes Jahr von Peggy mit unendlicher Mühe festlich geschmückte Haus so richtig genießen zu können. Wir waren aber früher 7 Jahre ununterbrochen dennoch jeweils vom 22.12. bis 3.1. im Peternhof, oberhalb von Reit im Winkl, um dort mit lieben Freunden unbeschwert zu feiern. In jüngeren Jahren allerdings waren wir jedoch meist in fernen Ländern zu dieser Jahreszeit. 

Nun haben wir Mittelitalien bei durchgehend guten Wetterbedingungen einen Besuch abgestattet. Nachfolgend von der ersten Etappe von unserem Hotelzimmer in Riva del Garda frühmorgens aufgenommene Fotos und ein ohne Blitz geschossenes Foto in der morgens noch verwaisten kleinen Kirche. 

















Ich werde von weiteren Stationen, wie versprochen berichten.


*"Gar sehr verzwickt ist diese Welt, mich wundert's, dass sie wem gefällt"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

P.S.: Mit Betroffenheit habe ich leider nun auch zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen, dass ein Fussball-Freundschaftspiel zwischen Holland und Deutschland aus Sicherheitsgründen abgesagt werden musste. Was für eine dramatische Entwicklung in unserer doch meist freiheitlich gesinnten Welt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Moin Ihr beiden. Das macht Ihr genau richtig. Danke für den , auch noch fortzuführenden ,Bericht. Bei uns stürmt es heute sehr. Mir haut s bald das Lenkrad aus der Hand .  Schöne Tage Euch.........Lg Marion und Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> Moin Ihr beiden. Das macht Ihr genau richtig. Danke für den , auch noch fortzuführenden ,Bericht. Bei uns stürmt es heute sehr. Mir haut s bald das Lenkrad aus der Hand . Schöne Tage Euch.........Lg Marion und Frank


Moin Marion und Frank,

obwohl Unmengen an Laub rund um unser Haus sich aufgetürmt hatten, so sind wir jedoch von dem angekündigten heftigen Sturm weitgehend verschont geblieben. Durch Eure Meinung, dass wir es genau richtig machen, nämlich so oft es möglich ist, auf unserer doch so schönen Erde noch viele Ziele anzusteuern, fühlen wir uns mit unserer Reisefreudigkeit bestätigt. 

Unsere Reise führte uns nun nach Bologna, der Hauptstadt der Region Emilia Romagna. Die gewaltige Basilika San Petronio im mittelalterlichen Stadtkern, die unzähligen Paläste und die schiefen Geschlechtertürme habe ich ablichten können. Nachfolgend eine kleine Auswahl. Am Abend erreichten wir unser direkt an der Adria gelegenes Hotel in Pesaro. 

















*"Lass Vergangenes nicht Dein Leben diktieren, doch nutze es als Ratgeber für Deine Zukunft"*
(Aus China)

Herzliche Grüße Harald und Peggy 

*Fortsetzung folgt*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*















*"Man sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut. Das Wesentliche ist für die Augen unsichtbar"*
(Der kleine Prinz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Pesaro*

Die Geburtsstadt von Rossini liegt in der Region Marken. Zentrum dieses wohlhabenden Städtchens ist die Piazza mit dem eleganten Herzogspalast. Das heutige Aussehen der Kathedrale San Terenzio in Pesaro verdankt die Kirche der Restaurierung, die in dem 19. Jh. ihre romanische Fassade gerettet hatte. Dabei kam ein riesiges Bodenmosaik ans Licht, was wegen seinen byzantinischen und mittelalterlichen Zeichnungen sehr wertvoll ist. Auch die Chiesa del "Nome di Dio" Pesaro war einen Besuch wert. Das Stadtbild bestimmen unzählige Paläste, Kirchen und Museen, für deren Besichtigung man mehrere Tage benötigen würde. Die Sfera Grande von Pesaro, Weltkugel, liegt nahe dem Meer und ist ein Treffpunkt für die Menschen in Pesaro. 1971 kam der Ball von Arnaldo Pomodoro, als Polyester-Model der Sfera Grande von Pesaro zur Stadt, ursprünglich für die Expo in Montreal 1967 gebaut. Im Jahre 1998 wurde die Polyesterkugel durch ein ausdrucksvolles Gussteil in Bronze ersetzt. Nachfolgend eine Bildauswahl:
















Fortsetzung folgt

*"In den Tagen des Schenkens erkennt man, wie kostbar ein Wort sein kann"*
(Herbert A. Frenzel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*














Fortsetzung folgt

*"Mensch: ein Lebewesen, das klopft, schlechte Musik macht und seinen Hund bellen lässt. Manchmal gibt er auch Ruhe, aber dann ist er tot"*
(Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
















*"Der Neider gönnt anderen auch das nicht, was er selbst nicht haben möchte"*
(Mary Pickford)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Harald und Peggy,

super Bilder und endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Euch............................

Grüße
Manfred und Renate

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Renate, lieber Manfred,

Lebenszeichen gab es inzwischen wieder im Forum. Aber Ihr seid wohl auch auf Achse gewesen? Mir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen!. Das folgende Foto:




gehört nicht zu Pesaro, sondern zu Bologna. Es handelt sich nämlich um die berühmten Geschlechtertürme Torre Garisenda und Torre degli Asinelli. Beide Türme sind unterschiedlich hoch. Der höhere Turm, der Asinelli, kommt auf eine Größe von nahezu 100 Meter. Der kleinere Turm, der auch als Garisenda bekannt ist, erreicht immerhin eine Höhe von fast 50 Metern. Es ist eher die Schieflage, die das Gesamtbild der Türme Asinelli und Garisenda außergewöhnlich erscheinen lässt. Der kleinere Turm hat einen wesentlich größeren Neigungswinkel, er beträgt immerhin 3,20 Meter.

Die Entstehung der Geschlechtertürme Asinelli und Garisenda reicht bis in das Mittelalter zurück. Im 12. und 13. Jahrhundert waren jedoch weitaus mehr Türme in Bologna vorhanden, insgesamt sollen es wohl fast 200 Stück gewesen sein. Die Gründe für die hohe Anzahl der Türme sind weitestgehend unklar. Aus einigen Quellen lassen sich Rückschlüsse ziehen, dass die Türme zur Verteidigung genutzt wurden. Leider war diese Möglichkeit lediglich der reichen Bevölkerung vorbehalten.

Die meisten Türme, darunter auch die Sehenswürdigkeiten Asinelli und Garisenda, dienten zudem als Kerker oder als Unterkünfte. Als das 20. Jahrhundert anbrach, baute man viele Bauwerke ab oder sie fielen in sich zusammen. Die beiden Türme Asinelli und Garisenda sind wegen ihres Neigungswinkels von immenser Bedeutung. Der kleine Turm, der Garisenda, erhielt seine Schieflage aufgrund des Bodens, der unter dem Fundament absackte. Ursprünglich maß der Garisenda eine Gesamthöhe von ungefähr 60 Meter. Da er jedoch umzustürzen drohte, musste man seine Höhe um einige Meter zurücksetzen, sodass er nur noch rund 50 Meter erreichte.

*"Wissen, das sich nicht täglich vermehrt, nimmt ab"*
(Aus China)

Herzliche Grüße auch von Peggy

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Besuch der Olivenölmühle della Rocca in Cartoceto zur Erntezeit
*
Wenn man schon mal in einer Gegend mit sehr viel Olivenanbau ist, bietet es sich an, mal einen Betrieb vor Ort zu besuchen. - *hier* - wird über eine Missernte berichtet und gleichzeitig erfährt man etwas über den Ölmühlenbetreiber, dessen Kleinbetrieb wir besichtigt haben.

Dass man sich auch auf die Produktion von hochwertigem Käse spezialisiert hat ist - *hier* - nachzulesen.

Nachfolgend eine Schilderung über den Ablauf der Olivenölgewinnung:

Durch ein sorgfältiges Ablösen der Blätter und das Waschen mit Wasser werden alle Unreinheiten, wie Blätter, kleine Zweige, Erde, Parasiten etc. entfernt, was eine Qualitätsverbesserung mit sich bringt. Die Oliven sind nunmehr für die Verarbeitung vorbereitet. Die Frucht, die verarbeitet werden soll, ist wie folgt aufgebaut: 



Die heutzutage eingesetzten Maschinen arbeiten als Ölmühlen im Dauerzyklus, in denen alle Arbeitsabläufe in den Anlagen vor sich gehen, die aus rostfreiem Material hergestellt sind. Bezüglich der Qualität bedeutet dies: Vollkommene Kontrolle über die Hygiene im Produktionsablauf (Inox-Stahl zur Verwendung bei Lebensmitteln) und Reinigung auch im Verarbeitungszyklus. Während der Verarbeitung kommt das Maschinen-Bedienpersonal mit dem Produkt nicht in Berührung. Einstellmöglichkeit der Anlage auf verschiedene Olivenqualitäten und schnelle Verarbeitung der geernteten Oliven.

Die Qualität des gewonnenen Öls hängt natürlich von den zu verarbeitenden Oliven ab, aber auch von der Ausbildung der die Maschinen bedienenden Mitarbeiter und der Technologie des eingesetzten Maschinenparks. Die Zellen des Fruchtfleisches werden zerquetscht, so dass die Öltropfen austreten können. Es werden zwei Maschinentypen eingesetzt: Ölmühle mit Mahlsteinen und mechanisches Mahlwerk, das mit Hämmern, Rollen oder Kegeln arbeitet. Die Mühle mit Mahlsteinen ist das älteste Mahlsystem und besteht aus einer runden Granitschale, auf der 2 bis 6 Graniträder (Mahlsteine) rollen, die durch ihr Gewicht bei gleichbleibendem Umlauf die Oliven zermahlen, so dass abschließend ein gleichförmiger Brei entsteht. Die aufliegende Fläche des Mahlsteins ist mit Vertiefungen versehen, damit die Olivenkern-Rückstände nicht zu klein gemahlen werden. Dieser Mühlentyp hat folgenden Vorteil: die Zellen werden ausreichend gebrochen, ohne dass die Kerne vollkommen zermalmt werden es bilden sich größere Öltropfen, da die Schabemesser, die mit dem Rad bewegt werden, den Brei kontinuierlich mitnehmen und wenden und ihn wieder unter das Rad schieben, was einen Knetvorgang bewirkt.

Das Kneten besteht aus fortwährendem langsamen Umrühren des Breis, der beim Zermalmen der Oliven entstanden ist und erfolgt in zylinderförmigen Knetvorrichtungen aus Inox-Stahl. Im Inneren befindet sich eine Drehachse, auf der kleine Schaufeln angebracht sind und beim Drehen wird dadurch der Brei bewegt und geknetet. Durch diese Prozedur wird die Öl/Wasser-Emulsion aufgelöst, die in dem Brei auf Grund der in ihm enthaltenen kleinen Öltröpfchen vorhanden ist. Der gesamte Vorgang ist also ausschlaggebend, um die Ergiebigkeit bei der Ölgewinnung zu erhöhen. Der Olivenbrei, so wie er vom Zermahlen kommt, wird zur Zentrifuge weitergeleitet, was im Inneren der horizontalen Zentrifugal-Separatoren erfolgt, die DECANTER genannt werden. Der Decanter entnimmt dem Brei das Olivenöl durch die Zentrifugalkraft unter Zuführung von ca. 25° warmem Wasser. Derartige Maschinen haben die Aufgabe, die flüssigen von den festen Bestandteilen zu trennen, was durch die hohe Drehgeschwindigkeit und die verschiedenen spezifischen Gewichte der Bestandteile erfolgt, die es voneinander zu trennen gilt (Öl, Wasser, Pressrückstände). Dieses Verfahren hat einige Vorteile gegenüber anderen Produktionsabläufen: Vollkommen automatisierte Produktion und dadurch vereinfachte Produktionsvorgänge, hervorragende Sauberkeit während der Verarbeitung, erhöhter Produktionsausstoß, mäßige Lohnkosten.

Beim letzten Herstellungsvorgang wird das durch den Decanter gewonnene Öl von allen Unreinheiten und vom Fruchtwasser getrennt. Seit 1927 wird die Zentrifuge bei der Reinigung des gewonnenen Öls verwendet, um die Unreinheiten auf einen Wert von 0,05% einzuschränken und dadurch die Qualität und Lebensdauer des Öls zu erhöhen.

Nachfolgend Fotos voon den örtlichen Gegebenheiten:












*"Spannst du eine Saite zu stark, wird sie reißen. Spannst du sie zu schwach, kannst du nicht auf ihr spielen"*
(Gautama Buddha)

Gruß Harald

*Fortsetzung*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*













*"Ein Dutzend verlogener Komplimente ist leichter zu ertragen als ein einziger aufrichtiger Tadel"*
(Mark Twain)

Gruß Harald

*Fortzsetzung*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Natürlich ließ es sich der Gastgeber nicht nehmen, seine Besucher mit köstlichem Käse und mit anderen Leckereien belegten Broten sowie Rotwein zu verwöhnen.





Später führte man uns in einen weiter unten im Dorf gelegenen reichlich ausgestatteten Verkaufsraum, in dem man neben Olivenöl und Käse auch noch unzählige andere typische italienische Spezialitäten einkaufen konnte. Meine Frau konnte nicht widerstehen. Wir sind noch für längere Zeit gut bevorratet.


*"Ist eine Sache geschehen, dann rede nicht darüber; es ist schwer, verschüttetes Wasser wieder zu sammeln"*
(Chinesische Weisheit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Eine Öhlmühle alter Art mit meterhohen Mahlsteinen hab ich 
in Rovinij in Betrieb gesehen, kann mir also aus deiner Beschreibung 
des modernen Produktionsvorganges in INOX durchaus ein Bild machen.
Was ich nicht einordnen kann ist diese rote Maschine:
Dient die der Trennung von Oliven und Blättern, und steht
mit dem schrägen Blechrohr einen Stock tiefer, im Bild weiter
oben in Verbindung?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Residenzstadt Urbino
*
In Urbino sind Raffael und Bramante geboren. Das giantische Schloss des Herzogs birgt großartige Meisterwerke der italienischen Renaissance wie eben Raffael, Tizian und Piero della Francesca. 

Diese fast komplett erhaltene Renaissancestadt erhielt wesentliche Teile ihres heutigen Aussehens im 15. Jahrhundert, unter der Herrschaft des Herzogs Federico da Montefeltro, der mit Urbino eine "ideale Stadt" bauen wollte. Ein Spaziergang in der komplett von Mauern umgebenen Altstadt ist wie ein Eintauchen in eine andere Epoche. Herausragendes Zentrum der Stadt war und ist der Herzogspalast "Palazzo Ducale", dessen Bau 1468 begonnen und erst 70 Jahre später abgeschlossen wurde. Heute ist er das wichtigste weltliche Renaissancebauwerk Italiens und beherbergt die sehenswerte "Galleria Nazionale delle Marche", eine der bedeutendsten Kunstsammlungen der Renaissance weltweit, in der zahlreiche Werke von Raffael, Piero della Francesca (mit der berühmten Geißelung Christi), Paolo Uccello, Tizian (die Auferstehung) und anderen Künstlern des 15. Jahrhunderts ausgestellt sind. Dennoch sind die heute in Urbino sichtbaren Kunstschätze nur ein Teil dessen was früher den Reichtum der Stadt ausmachte, denn nach der Eingliederung der Stadt in den Kirchenstaat (1626) wurden große Teile davon nach Florenz (Galleria degli Uffizi) und nach Rom (Musei Vaticani) gebracht.

Der Dom von Urbino wurde 1789 bei einem verheerenden Erdbeben vollständig zerstört und wurde Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts neu aufgebaut. In diesem Jahrhundert erlebte Urbino eine zweite Blüte seiner städtebaulichen und architektonischen Entwicklung: damals entstanden wichtigste Straßen und Plätze (Piazza Repubblica, Corso Garibaldi), einige neue Paläste (Palazzo Nuovo degli Albani) und Stadttore (Porta Nuova).

Der berühmteste Sohn der Stadt ist der Renaissancemaler Raffaello, der 1483 hier geboren ist und dessen Geburtshaus man in der Via Raffaello besuchen kann.

Dank ihrer vielen herrlichen Kirchen und ihrer imposanten Architektur zählt Urbino zum Weltkulturerbe der UNESCO.

Nachfolgend eine Auswahl von Fotos um die Kathedrale und Bildern aus dem Palast:















*"Der Mensch braucht nicht alles zu billigen; verzeihen muss er können"*
(Thomas Niederreuther)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*
















*"Was uns als Größenwahn erscheint, ist nicht immer eine Geisteskrankheit. Oft genug ist es nur die Maske eines Menschen, der an sich verzweifelt"*
(Arthur Schnitzeler)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*



















*"Ein Fanatiker ist - in psychologischen Begriffen definiert - ein Mensch, der bewusst einen geheimen Zweifel überkompensiert"*
(Aldous Huxley)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
















*"Vögel tun es, Bienen tun es, sogar gebildete Fliegen tun es; lasst auch uns es tun, lasst uns uns verlieben"*
(Cole Porter ) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Trüffelsuche in Acqualagna

*Acqualagna, ein Dorf in der Provinz von Pesaro und Urbino, hat alle die klimatischen und ökologischen Merkmale, in denen Trüffel geerntet werden können. Der Anbau besteht aus einem Hektar Eichenhain (ungefähr 389 Bäume) und 20 Haselnussbäumen.  Die Trüffelanlage liegt auf einem Hügel. Die Erde ist südlich orientiert und besteht aus Kalk und Lehm, so dass die Trüffel hier gut gedeihen. Viel Arbeit ist das ganze Jahr über nötig. Die Bäume werden gestutzt, der Boden bearbeitet, das Grass geschnitten und alles wird häufig begossen. Ein Trüffelanbau braucht 7 bis 10 Jahre, bis man die Trüffel ernten kann. Die richtigen Jahreszeiten der Trüffelsuche sind im Herbst und im Winter.

Um einen Trüffel zu finden, braucht man die Hilfe der Trüffelhunde, die dressiert sind und durch ihren feinen Geruchssinn die Trüffel riechen. Auf Nachfrage kann jeder mal auf Trüffeljagd mit den  Hunden gehen. Auch heute noch umweht den Trüffel stets die Aura des Geheimnisses. Die alten Bauern, die am Sonntag vor der Kirche allen Interessierten stolz ihre Ware zeigen, sie gibt es noch heute. Ihnen lauern Spezialisten auf, Leute aus der Nachbarschaft oder professionelle Aufkäufer, die wissen, dass diese diskreten Alten oft die kostbarste Ware haben.

Allein die Gemeinde Acqualagna bringt zwei Drittel der gesamten Trüffelproduktion Italiens auf den Markt. Das waren in den letzten Jahren jeweils zwischen 600 und 800 Doppelzentner. Natürlich werden hier auch Funde aus weniger bekannten Orten vermarktet. Ein respektabler Teil dieses unterirdischen Segens erreicht nie den Markt, sondern wird von den Findern gleich selbst verspeist oder oft unter der Hand an die örtliche Gastronomie weitergereicht.

Im Unterschied zu den meisten Speisepilzen gehören Trüffeln zu den Schlauchpilzen. Sie wachsen unterirdisch in Symbiose mit den Wurzeln bestimmter Bäume, und zwar insbesondere Eiche und Haselnuss. Wer die eher unauffälligen kartoffelförmigen Knollen aufspüren möchte, benötigt eine Lizenz, einen ausgebildeten Trüffelsuchhund und eine Menge Erfahrung und Glück. Nachfolgend Momentaufnahmen.

















*"Wenn man etwas erfolgreich umgestalten will, muss man so weit gehen, dass die Nachfolger nicht mehr umkehren können"*
(Deng Xiaoping)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Loreto und die Basilika vom Heiligen Haus
*
Loreto liegt unweit von Ancona auf einem Berg landeinwärts an der Adria. Die Stadtmauern aus dem 16. Jh. sind teilweise noch erhalten. Seit 1507 als Pilgerstadt berühmt, zieht sie mit ihrer Schwarzen Madonna die Marienverehrer an. Santa Casa ist angeblich das Geburtshaus Marias. Der Legende nach brachten Engel das Haus von Nazareth an diese Stelle. Eine imposante, mit Fresken ausgestaltete Basilika umschließt das heilige Haus. Beinahe für jede Nation ist innerhalb der Wallfahrtskirche eine eigene Kapelle eingerichtet, die ein Künstler des jeweiligen Landes gestaltete. Die zwischen 1468 und 1587 in verschiedenen Stilrichtungen erbaute Kirche bietet dennoch im Ganzen ein harmonisches Bild. Obwohl der Palazzo Apostolico mit seinen Arkaden an der Piazza della Madonna im Schatten der Basilika bleibt, birgt er innen bedeutende Kunstschätze, darunter Werke des Malers Lorenzo Lotto, aber auch Keramikgefäße, die in den Apotheken des 16. Jh. Verwendung fanden.

Zur Abrundung der geschichtlichen Abläufe um dieses imposante Loreto -* hier* - einige Informationen von berufener Seite.

Nachfolgend eine große Auswahl meiner fotografischen Ausbeute, deren Qualität ob manchmal ungünstiger Lichtverhältnisse und des Verzichts auf Blitzaufnahmen nicht immer optimal ausfielen:

     

Um die Bilder größer anschauen zu können, bitte anklicken.

*Humor und Geduld sind Kamele, mit denen wir durch jede Wüste kommen.*
(Phil Bosmans)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

*    

*Länger durchhalten ist das Geheimnis aller Siege.*
(Phil Bosmans)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortzsetzung

   

*Wer Liebe hat, dem kann vieles fehlen. Wem Liebe fehlt, dem fehlt alles.*
(Phil Bosmans)

*Gruß Harald
Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

   

* *Fällt dir das Leben zu schwer, dann denke an den Clown, der in seinem Herzen weint und dennoch lachend Geige spielt, um so die Menschen von den Tränen ihres Herzens zu heilen. Das Geheimnis des Clowns liegt in einer tiefen, unsagbaren Trauer. Der Clown weiß, was für unermeßliches Leid es für viele ist, zu leben.*
(Phil Bosmans)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

*   

*"Die Samen der Vergangenheit sind die Früchte der Zukunft"*
(Buddha)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

Fortsetzung

  


*"Anerkennung ist eine Pflanze, die vorwiegend auf Gräbern wächst"*
(Robert Lembke

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

danke für die schönen Bilder. Ich finde es gut das Du das Forum an Eueren Reisen teilhaben läßt. Eine schöne und ruhige Adventszeit wünscht Euch

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Harald_1933

> danke für die schönen Bilder. Ich finde es gut das Du das Forum an Eueren Reisen teilhaben läßt.


Lieber Manfred, liebe Renate,

durch Deine klaren Worte fühle ich mich bestärkt, auch weiterhin meinem neuen Hobby, nämlich der Präsentation von Fotos, zu frönen. Die Bilder aus Mittelitalien werden nun mit Ravenna und Trient beendet. Peggy und ich wünschen Euch auch eine ruhige und besinnliche Adventszeit.


*Ravenna*

Das Glitzern der spätantiken Mosaiken bleibt einem noch für lange Zeit im Kopf. 

Es ist eine der beeindruckendsten Städte der Emilia Romagna. Eine Perfekte Mischung aus Kunst, Kultur, Relax und Spaß: Ravenna, ein Ort, den es zu entdecken gilt. Kunststadt, Heimat des Mosaiks und Seestadt mit einer über 30 km langen Küste und einem malerischen Hafen. 1996 hat die UNESCO Ravenna als Welkulturerbe anerkannt, aufgrund der hier liegenden religiösen Monumente aus frühchristlicher Zeit von enormer historischer und künstlerischer Wichtigkeit.

Im Jahr 402 n.Chr. ließ der Kaiser  Flavius Honorius aus Sicherheitsgründen die Hauptstadt des Heiligen Römischen Reichs von Mailand nach Ravenna verlegen. Ab diesem Moment bekam Ravenna das prunkvolle Aussehen einer Kaiserlichen Stadt und wurde darauf auch zur Hauptstadt des Königreichs der Ostgoten und des Byzantinischen Imperiums.

Das Mausoleum von Galla Placidia, das anscheinend im 5. Jh. nach Wunsch der Kaiserin als Familiengrab errichtet wurde und mit zauberhaften klassischen Mosaiken dekoriert ist, sollte man gesehen haben. Die Grazie und Harmonie der Mosaikkunst wirken hier noch stärker dank der Vielfalt der Farben: Pfauenblau, Mossgrün, Gold und Orange. 


Außerhalb Ravennas sollte man die die Kirche SantApollinare in Classe, bekannt für die Mosaiken des Patrons von Ravenna, umgeben von einer ländlichen Landschaft, besuchen.  Diese Monumente zeugen von der absoluten Bravour der Mosaikkünstler und der engen Verbindungen und Bekanntschaften unter Künstlern und Religions-Vertretern zu einem sehr wichtigen Zeitpunkt der europäischen Kultur und Geschichte.

Nachfolgend einige Möglichkeiten der Information durch eine Auswahl meiner Fotos:

    


Zum Vergrößern die Fotos bitte anklicken.


*"Die Vernunft formt den Menschen, das Gefühl leitet ihn"*
(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

Gruß Harald


Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
    

*"Einen Tag ungestört in Muße zu verleben heißt: einen Tag lang ein Unsterblicher zu sein"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

    


"Fürchte dich nicht vor dem langsamen Vorwärtsgehen, aber fürchte dich vor dem Stehenbleiben"
*(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Trient*

Durch Venetien ins schöne Trentino mit der Hauptstadt Trient. Trient ist von einer großartigen Berglandschaft umgeben. Trient mit seinem Zentrum, das reich an Denkmälern, Palazzi und Schlössern ist, bietet eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten, die Stadt zu erleben.

Die Hauptstadt des Trentino mit ihren 110.000 Einwohnern kann auf eine bewegte Geschichte zurückblicken. Von den Kelten gegründet und dann von den Römern erobert und auf den Namen Tridentum getauft, beschloss Kaiser Heinrich II im Jahre 1004, den Bischöfen die weltliche Gewalt zu übertragen. Trotz verschiedener Revolutionen, blieb die Herrschaft bis zum Einmarsch der Truppen Napoleons im Jahre 1796 bei den Bischöfen. Danach wurde das Gebiet Teil des Kaiserreiches Österreich-Ungarn. Ab dieser Zeit begann man auch mit der Verwirklichung technischer Werke wie der Verlegung der Etsch, dem Bau der Brennerbahn und einer moderneren Stadtentwicklung. Die eigene Autonomie hat viel dazu beigetragen, dass Trient heute ein wichtiger Verwaltungs- und Wirtschaftszweig und auch Sitz der renommierten Universität ist, die besonders auch für ihre Forschung bekannt ist.

Die verschiedenen Fresken auf den Palazzi der Altstadt berichten etwas von der Geschichte der Stadt und zeigen u.a. mythologische Figuren, die Reise der deutschen Kaiser nach Rom, das Konzil 1545, oder das Fürstbistum das über Jahrhunderte über das Tal entschied.

Trient hat viel zu bieten: nicht nur geschichtsträchtige Denkmäler, Palazzi und Schlösser, sondern auch eine besondere Atmosphäre, Kultur und kulinarische Köstlichkeiten. Vielen Touristen entgehen die Besonderheiten der Stadt, da sie nicht genug Zeit zur Verfügung haben oder nur die Umgebung erkunden und sich somit nicht die Zeit für die Sehenswürdigkeiten der Altstadt nehmen. Hier ein Auszug aus der Vielfalt der Überreste aus der Römerzeit, der Museen und der Palazzi: das Schloss Castello del Buonconsiglio, die Kirche Santa Maria Maggiore, der Domplatz mit dem Dom San Vigilio, der Palazzo Pretorio und der Neptunbrunnen, die Kirche San Apollinare und San Lorenzo, das Denkmal von Dante Alighieri, das Trentiner Diözesanmuseum, das Trienter Naturwissenschaftsmuseum, das Planetarium, das Luftfahrtsmuseum Gianni Caproni,

In den letzten Jahren wurde das historische Zentrum und viele Monumente restauriert und von der Gemeindeverwaltung neu geschätzt. Somit wurde die Stadt lebenswerter und zugleich interessanter gemacht. Auch an Veranstaltungen fehlt es in Trient nicht! Darunter finden sich der Autunno Trentino (Trienter Herbst), wo Sie mit herrlichen Köstlichkeiten wie Wurst, Käse und weiteren typischen Produkten der Gastronomie verwöhnt werden, die verschiedenen Messen (San Giuseppe im Frühling, Santa Lucia im Dezember), das internationale Filmfestival des Berges Ende April, die verschiedenen Konzerte der Musikkapellen und der Chöre, die Veranstaltung La città in Giardino, die Märkte, der Weihnachtsmarkt, Theater und vieles mehr.

Domplatz und Neptunbrunnen
Der St.Vigilius gewidmete Dom von Trento wurde bereits im 13.Jahrhundert in Auftrag gegeben, zu seiner heutigen Form gelangte er allerdings erst über eine Jahrhunderte währenden Umbau, wie es bei einem Werk von solchen Dimensionen üblich ist. Mitte des 16.Jahrhunderts war der Dom Schauplatz der katholischen Gegenreform, des bedeutendsten historischen Ereignissees der Stadt. Piazza Duomo und sein barocker Neptunbrunnen aus dem 18.Jahrhundertsind Mittelpunkt und Wahrzeichen von Trento zugleich.

Nachfolgend einige Fotos, die allerdings ohne Flash abends aufgenommen wurden:

   


Zum Vergrößern Fotos bitte anklicken.*

"Wir werden nackt, nass und hungrig geboren. Und danach wird alles noch schlimmer"*
(Chinesischer Humor)    

Gruß Harald


Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*

    

*"Überlege einmal, bevor du gibst. Überlege zweimal, bevor du nimmst und überlege tausendmal bevor Du forderst"     *  
(Schmetterling)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

Das zweite Bild mit den drei Strassenlaternen
hat meine Neugier geweckt:

Wird da gegen einen Brennertunnel demonstriert
oder sonst so ein Loch?


Winterliche Grüsse (30 cm Schnee auf dem Vorplatz)
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Ergänzung: https://strugglesinitaly.wordpress.c...pf-im-susatal/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Aha, TAV ist also _Treno a alte Velocita_, entsprechend dem TGV.

Nun liegt Trient ja nicht ganz auf der Linie Turin-Lyon, aber das 
Problem ist wohl dasselbe:
Über die Brenner-Basis-Linie ebenso wie über die neue Westalpenlinie
soll nicht nur Schnellverkehr, sondern auch Güterverkehr abgewickelt
werden.
Was hierzulande per Volksabstimmung (Alpeninitiative) erzwungen
wurde, nämlich Güter weg von der Strasse auf die Bahn, scheint
andernorts des Teufels und gar, deinen Bildern folgend, mit
Terrorismus in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.

Versteh das mal einer, mein Italienisch ist so bruchstückhaft, dass
ich diesem Zeitungsbericht
http://altoadige.gelocal.it/bolzano/...ider=undefined
mit den auch von dir gezeigten Protestbannern nur wenig Information 
entwinden kann. 
Nun, öffentlicher Verkehr weckt Emotionen, nicht nur in Stuttgart.


Es schneit nicht mehr, wir gehen spazieren. Dann packen wir für unsere Reise,
deren Ziel mal wieder die Befriedigung das Bewegungs-, Erholungs- und
auch ein Bisschen Entdeckungsdranges ist.
Das eine oder andere Bild von Fuerteventura wird auch in dieses Forum finden.

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## michele

Konrad,
der Artikel handelt von einer Protestkundgebung in Bozen gegen einen geplanten Basistunnel am Brenner, für den die ca. 50 Teilnehmer eine Strafe wegen ungenehmigtem Aufzug erhalten haben. Sie befürchten, dass wegen der günstigen Autobahngebühren und billigem Diesel in Österreich auch weiterhin der Lastverkehr in Richtung Schweiz und aus der Schweiz nach Italien über den Brenner führen wird; auch trotz des Gotthardt-Tunnels und anderer Maßnahmen in der Schweiz.

Landservice ist ein Unternehmen, das für die Zusammenarbeit mit einem ebenfalls geplanten Bahnprojekt (TAV) von Frankreich nach Italien im Piemont steht.

Hier kannst du etwas mehr lesen.          https://stuttgart21international.wordpress.com/no-tav-2/ 

Michel

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zubereitung einer köstlichen Mahlzeit mit typisch italienischen Produkten
*
Hallo Forumsuser,

wie im Thread von mir berichtet, fand meine Frau an einigen Produkten in den Verkaufsläden der Oliven- und auch der Trüffelbauern Gefallen. Heute nun konnten wir etwas davon genießen, das sich so zusammensetzte:

Tagliatella al funghi porcini (Steinpilzbutternudeln) - Sauce: Steinpilzpesto - 1 Becher Sahne erhitzen, Steinpilzpesto einrühren - fertig - obendrauf frisch gehobelten Gran Padano.

Es mundete köstlich. Nachdem auch Trüffelpesto, von schwarzem und weißem Trüffel im Einkaufskorb gelandet waren, freue ich mich schon heute auf die nächste Mahlzeit mit diesen Ingredienzien. 

*"Optimisten haben gar keine Ahnung von den freudigen Überraschungen die Pessimisten erleben"*
(Peter Bamm)

Eine ruhige und besinnliche Adventszeit wünscht Peggy und Harald.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Eine behagliche, gemütliche, wohlige Atmosphäre verbreiten
*
Es soll wohl Menschen geben, die mit dem Wort gemütlich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen können. Was der eine als gemütlich empfindet, lehnt der andere womöglich  als hausbacken oder der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr entsprechend ab. Das fängt ja bekanntlich schon bei der Wohnungseinrichtung an. Jahrelang haben meine Frau und ich die Feiertage zum Jahresende irgendwo fern unserer häuslichen Umgebung verbracht. Trotzdem ließ meine Frau sich nie davon abhalten, unser Haus immer wieder auch bei Abwesenheit mit den heute bestehenden lichttechnischen Möglichkeiten im Außen- und natürlich auch im Innenbereich feierlich zu gestalten. Unsere nächste größere Reise startet erst wieder im Februar 2016. Dieses Jahr können wir nun täglich bis in den Januar hinein, den ausschließlich von ihr gepflegten Aufbau betrachten und genießen,  was auch für unsere Nachbarn gilt, die mit lobenden Worten nicht sparten. Nachfolgend eine Auswahl von 4 Fotos.

    

Ich wünsche allen Forumsusern eine frohe und besinnliche Adventszeit.

Zum Vergrößern Bilder bitte anklicken

*"Wer sich darauf versteht, das Leben zu genießen, muss keine Reichtümer anhäufen"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Heidelberg und seine Weihnachtsmärkte
*
Zum Jahresende ist es bei unserer Wandergruppe der Akademie für Ältere in Heidelberg zur lieben Gewohnheit geworden, gemeinsam in einem besonderen Restaurant das Mittagessen einzunehmen. Dieses Mal fiel unsere Wahl auf die S-Kastanie - *hier* - , das oberhalb vom Heidelberger Schloß im Schützenhaus aus dem Jahre 1490 sein Quartier hat. Es muss also ab Schloß noch ein gutes Stück Weg bergauf gelaufen werden. An Weihnachtsmärkten hat es in Heidelberg keinen Mangel. Selbst vor dem Schloß sind unzählige weiße Stände aufgebaut, die für Abwechslung sorgen, was das Einkaufen anbelangt. Die von mir ausgewählten nachfolgenden Fotos mögen in etwa einen Eindruck von dem vermitteln, wie unser Treffen gestern abgelaufen ist: 



    


*"Viele Menschen benutzen das Geld, das sie nicht haben, für den Einkauf von Dingen,  die sie nicht brauchen, um damit Leuten zu imponieren, die sie nicht mögen"*
(Walter Slezak)

Bitte zum Vergrößern Bilder anklicken

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*

    

*"Tu Gutes: Dein Nachbar erfährt es nie. Tu Böses: Man weiss es auf hundert Meilen"   * 
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich weiss gar nicht, was Du hast, lieber Hartmut.
Ich bewundere den von Peggy perfekt gebundenen 
Kranz an ihrer und Haralds Haustür ebenso, wie ich
die sommerliche Blumenpracht gleichenorts bewundert
habe.

Hier auf Fuerteventura in der Anflugschneise begnügt 
man sich mit ein paar bläulichen LED-Leuchtschlangen 
um die Palmen. Der Kommerz in den Touristenfallen läuft 
ansonsten ohne jede wintersonnwendliche Verbrämung.
Etwas diesiges Spätsommerwetter lässt den Nikolaus
vergessen, obwohl wir bei unseren Wanderungen ab
und zu auch Esel antreffen.
Ist doch nett, wenn wenigstens in Heidelberg die 
Lebkuchen- und Glühweinstimmung gefeiert wird.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: Ein Bild von deinem Boot würde mich übrigens
durchaus freuen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, ich hatte auf einen Beitrag geantwortet, der nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
Man beachte also bitte in obigem Beitrag die ersten sieben Wörter nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

es war nur mein Aufreger der Woche. Eine Momentaufnahme, die zu Recht nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Jeder der mich persönlich aus dem Forum kennt, weiss, dass ich seit vielen Jahren ehrenamtlich behinderte, arme Menschen betreue (keine Asylanten!).
Wenn man gefrustet von einer Runde (Tafel, Armenküche) nachhause kommt, und dann so etwas wie Trüffel ect. liest, kann man schon mal die Beherrschung verlieren.
Bei uns gibt es zu Weinachten Kartoffel- und Brotsuppe.
Nun ist es aber Schnee von Gestern  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Hartmut
ich weiss ja nun nicht was du angestellt hast aber weil ich dich persönlich kenne habe ich oft Verständnis wenn deine Beiträge mal etwas über die Stränge schlagen.
Gelegenheiten hierfür sind ja immer wieder gegeben und du formulierst auch oft sehr treffend, vielleicht auch genau so wie ich denke aber es mich nicht zu schreiben traue.
Außerdem sind wir hier in der Plauderecke und frei nach Adenauer würde ich jetzt zitieren: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern"
Machs gut und herzliche Grüße von Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
> Nun ist es aber Schnee von Gestern




Das war zwar nicht gestern, aber am 24. November,
bei einem Schneeschuh-Spaziergang auf der Schwägalp,
wie Du weisst, ist das nicht weit von meinem Zuhause.
Zum Picknick gab es Karotten, Frühlingszwiebeln,
ein gekochtes Ei, Salami, dunkles Brot, eine Tomate 
und natürlich Appenzellerkäse.
Eine schöne Steinpilz- oder Trüffelpaste wär auch nicht
schlecht gewesen, aber die gab es grad nicht im 50%-
Regal bei Hofer.
Hier auf Fuerteventura liegt zwar deutlich weniger Schnee, 
und wir ziehen den insulären Ziegenkäse vor, fügen noch 
eine Avocado zum Picknick hinzu, und Chorizo statt Salami.

Reisen bildet!
Konrad

----------

